# Being Grumpy Makes You Smarter



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah, vindication is mine at last....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8339647.stm



> Feeling grumpy 'is good for you'
> *     	     	            In a bad mood? Don't worry - according to research, it's good for you.     	     	            *
> An Australian psychology expert who has been studying emotions has found being grumpy makes us think more clearly.
> In contrast to those annoying happy types, miserable people are better at decision-making and less gullible, his experiments showed.
> While cheerfulness fosters creativity, gloominess breeds attentiveness and careful thinking, Professor Joe Forgas told Australian Science Magazine.



Take that, cheerful people!!!


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 6, 2009)

"Ignorance is Bliss"  

Back in my day, we didn't need no experts to research stupid things like this!  We just knew it!  It was obvious!  And we said it in fewer words!  Now get off my lawn!


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well coming from a self-professed "feeler" all you "Grumpy Gus's" are getting a great big hug


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 6, 2009)

sfs982000 said:


> Well coming from a self-professed "feeler" all you "Grumpy Gus's" are getting a great big hug


 
I'll bet you're a morning person too.  Grrrr


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 6, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> I'll bet you're a morning person too. Grrrr


 
Not really but more so than some of the folks that I work with so it's really funny messing with them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw this the other day and right after that I put in my application to Mensa


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 6, 2009)

so I must have been a GENIUS at my last job.


----------

